# Gilligan's Reopening Next Week!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

We are so excited to announce that we will be reopening next week and maybe even this weekend depending on rain. The new roof is on and we've been sanding and refinishing the bar top. The official 1st oyster day of the season is next Wednesday. Come out and show us your love. This year, your faithful bar slaves will be Kyra and Logan! Hooray for good times! 

For those of you that don't know, oysters start at 3pm, but most of the forum doesn't come out until around 5pm or so. Of course, we advise you to come early and stay late! 

I attached a flyer for reminder. It's an old pic of the bar, but we'll send some new photos once everything is complete. 


Hope to see you all soon! 
Humpday Hottie's - Kyra & Logan

(Gilligan's Tiki Bar is located on Pensacola Beach right behind the Hampton Inn Hotel)

PS. There's a pub crawl on Tuesday for St. Paddy's day too! More reasons to visit us! Hehehe!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh thank god, Wednesdays just aren't the same.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome!!!

Been a very long winter without my Kyra and Logan weekly encounter.

Let alone sucking down some *Free Oysters*!!!!

I may have to take off early, get there early, get a room, and spend the night!!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

wife / designated driver and I plan to be regulars this year , very nice set up and great for you do do such a thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Getting pumped for this Wed, I heard a rumor Steph and Leo are bringing the grill.

And did I also hear correctly, Ken and Gin are coming???


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yeaaaa oysters are back!!! Leo and I ARE bringing the grill so everyone bring something to throw on and share!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

